# Miss Mickey 6/21



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Got a late start Friday night, didn't clear the pass until 11:00pm. Tootled out all night and put lines in, in green water 10 miles south of the spur.

Had what I can only assume to be a decent hoo hit our long rigger almost immediately and was peeling drag but came unbuttoned after 10 seconds or so. Destroyed our lure is why I think it to have been a hoo.

Trolled most of the day on the same line as everyone else with no knockdowns until 1:00 or so, then we got a double hook up on two dolphins. Larger one in this pic was 29.6lbs. It was my buddy's first dolphin so he was very excited 😊 

Trolled for another hour or two but with a long run home and things to do today we picked up and ran to the house. It was a great day on the water. Calm seas, beautiful rip, made up weeds, and sweet color change. Just couldn't find the man in the blue suit this time!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Miss Mickey always finds fish! Enjoyed being out there near y'all.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice dolphin, Toby! Glad you got something out of that line. We were so close to where that was. Tried to raise you on radio but no dice. See you Saturday for prep work for International my friend


David


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice 'phin. Thanks for the report. It was beautiful out there but it looked like a highway in some spots


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Nice 'phin. Thanks for the report. It was beautiful out there but it looked like a highway in some spots


Haha it sure did. Most boats I've seen in one area in my life lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Nice dolphin, Toby! Glad you got something out of that line. We were so close to where that was. Tried to raise you on radio but no dice. See you Saturday for prep work for International my friend
> 
> 
> David


Yeah unfortunately if Eddie and Robby are in the tower the radio will go unanswered most of the time


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

etiquette question: when boats get lined up on a rip like that, what is the reasonable distance to stay back/off of each other? Yes, probably a dumb question but I would rather ask and learn than make the mistake out there and impact some else's chance of hooking a nice fish

David


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> etiquette question: when boats get lined up on a rip like that, what is the reasonable distance to stay back/off of each other? Yes, probably a dumb question but I would rather ask and learn than make the mistake out there and impact some else's chance of hooking a nice fish
> 
> David


I'll let someone who actually drives the boat answer that but we had boats RIGHT behind us and all around it seems to be a courtesy thing. I'd ask Eddie that question he would be better suited to answer it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just keep a distance between you and the other boat about as far as you would like them to stay from you. Personally, I don't like to be within 1/2 mile if I can help it.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great answer. Thanks.

Was nice to run into some other club boats yesterday and hear some of the chatter.

David


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for pictures and report, I would agree with you regarding the numbers of boats and all big ones it seemed...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Deepsea BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice catch guys


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

On more than a few occasions I've jogged off a rip a little bit because it was overrun with boats and done much better than those right on the line. I hate fishing in a parking lot.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

gator7_5 said:


> On more than a few occasions I've jogged off a rip a little bit because it was overrun with boats and done much better than those right on the line. I hate fishing in a parking lot.


We did that a few times but to the north of the rip was green water and to the south of it the scattered grass was killing us. So it we decided to grind it out with everyone else.


----------



## AdrenalinJunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> etiquette question: when boats get lined up on a rip like that, what is the reasonable distance to stay back/off of each other? Yes, probably a dumb question but I would rather ask and learn than make the mistake out there and impact some else's chance of hooking a nice fish
> 
> David


If your 'riggers touch the boat next to you, you're too close
Ed


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

AdrenalinJunkie said:


> If your 'riggers touch the boat next to you, you're too close
> Ed


I can't believe you joined! Next thing you know you'll be on Facebook too!


----------



## AdrenalinJunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

Tobiwan said:


> I can't believe you joined! Next thing you know you'll be on Facebook too!


Can't do FB, too many people I don't want to find me..................


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok....guys... I'm bringing the Mini-egg....with BOTH hands!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

PastorJack said:


> Ok....guys... I'm bringing the Mini-egg....with BOTH hands!


Hahahaha ok "stranger"


----------

